# True love never fails



## alpombrio

I am getting a vertical tattoo along my spine of chinese symbols.
The quotes I am looking to translate are 
"love never fails" or "true love never fails"

If you are 100% positive on how to translate these  PLEASEEE help me! Please, also, if these will not make sense or something is wrong let me know because I don't want to mess it up!
Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## laincn2001

The sentence is "真爱无敌"or“真爱永恒” .


----------



## Adrenalin008

真愛無敵 that's it.


----------



## SuperXW

Wow! Nice one. I feel my blood starts to boil just by reading it...


----------



## alpombrio

When I loom it up it says "breaking through the"


----------



## viajero_canjeado

alpombrio said:


> When I loom it up it says "breaking through the"



Google Translate has its "slow moments" like everyone else:
真 = true
愛 = love
無敵 = without equal, nonpareil (literally "has no enemy")

If you're looking for the Bible version of "love never fails" in Corinthians, the translation I found is 愛是永不止息。

Wish you well!


----------



## SuperXW

alpombrio said:


> When I loom it up it says "breaking through the"


This is one of the most unrelated translation I've ever seen. How did 真愛無敵 become "breaking through the"...I mean, what the... -.-


----------



## softserve

I'm sorry but I have to say 真愛無敵 sounds really weird and kind of funny to me. And when i said funny, I meant it in a bad way. At least speaking for my Taiwanese fellows, I am sure they would think the same too. 真愛永恆 sounds much better.


----------



## SuperXW

softserve said:


> I'm sorry but I have to say 真愛無敵 sounds really weird and kind of funny to me. And when i said funny, I meant it in a bad way. At least speaking for my Taiwanese fellows, I am sure they would think the same too. 真愛永恆 sounds much better.


真愛永恆 (True love lasts forever) is also good. I think the tone is milder than 真愛無敵. 
真愛無敵 is frequently seen in popular cultrues especially those for youngsters. There are pop songs named 真愛無敵. Well, some people may think it's kind of immature and funny. It might be weird in Taiwan. I think it's ok in mainland China.


----------



## softserve

SuperXW said:


> 真愛永恆 (True love lasts forever) is also good. I think the tone is milder than 真愛無敵.
> 真愛無敵 is frequently seen in popular cultrues especially those for youngsters. There are pop songs named 真愛無敵. Well, some people may think it's kind of immature and funny. It might be weird in Taiwan. I think it's ok in mainland China.



If so, then I think it should be alright. Besides, I think there are more Mainlanders in the States than Taiwanese. So perhaps, 真愛無敵 can resonate more with younger generation there. How about 永恆的愛? 永恆的愛 sounds more like something I would say in oral speech.


----------



## SuperXW

softserve said:


> If so, then I think it should be alright. Besides, I think there are more Mainlanders in the States than Taiwanese. So perhaps, 真愛無敵 can resonate more with younger generation there. How about 永恆的愛? 永恆的愛 sounds more like something I would say in oral speech.


1. I don't think anyone of 永恆的愛, 真愛無敵 and 真愛永恆 is common for an oral speech. The thing is, a motto for a tattoo is NOT an oral speech, is it? 
2. If all Taiwanese think 真愛無敵 is funny, then we can just use 真愛永恆. It's also elegant.
 3. But I've found the album featuring the song 真愛永恆 was sung by 許茹芸. I think she is a Taiwanese singer? How do you feel about the album then? Just curious...


----------



## softserve

Oh I know her, but I've never been so crazy about her songs. She is actually a remote relative of a friend of mine from high school. Anyway, it is my impression that most songs don't make much sense lyricwise. But yeah I admit 真愛永恆 is definitely one of the top picks.  



SuperXW said:


> 1. I don't think anyone of 永恆的愛, 真愛無敵 and 真愛永恆 is common for an oral speech. The thing is, a motto for a tattoo is NOT an oral speech, is it?
> 2. If all Taiwanese think 真愛無敵 is funny, then we can just use 真愛永恆. It's also elegant.
> 3. But I've found the album featuring the song 真愛永恆 was sung by 許茹芸. I think she is a Taiwanese singer? How do you feel about the album then? Just curious...


----------



## gpu

真爱无敌……well, it is a word-by-word translation but it sounds really poor. In Chinese there are many phrases or poems for true love:

相濡以沫

执子之手，与子偕老

在天愿作比翼鸟，在地愿为连理枝

 两情若是久长时，又岂在朝朝暮暮。

问世间情为何物，只教人生死相许！

上邪！我欲与君相知，长命无绝衰。山无陵，江水为竭，冬雷震震夏雨雪，天地合，乃敢与君绝！


----------



## SuperXW

gpu said:


> 真爱无敌……well, it is a word-by-word translation but it sounds really poor. In Chinese there are many phrases or poems for true love:
> 相濡以沫
> 执子之手，与子偕老
> 在天愿作比翼鸟，在地愿为连理枝
> 两情若是久长时，又岂在朝朝暮暮。
> 问世间情为何物，只教人生死相许！
> 上邪！我欲与君相知，长命无绝衰。山无陵，江水为竭，冬雷震震夏雨雪，天地合，乃敢与君绝！


Well, it's not totally word-by-word, because a real word-by-word translation would be 真爱永不失败.
You can say any pop-culture is poor as you like, but I can say your suggestions are really old-school... ╮(╯_╰)╭
Actually I know the poems are classic. They are also good for tattoos (expect the extremely long ones!!!) It just depends on which style the starter prefer.


----------

